# Design For Air Conditioning System



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 مارس 2008)

_DESIGN FOR AIR CONDITIONING SYSTEM_​​System design determines the basic characteristics. After an air conditioning system is constructed​​according to the design, it is difficult and expensive to change the design concept.​
-------------------------------​1- Engineering Responsibilities
_2- Factors requiring input from both the architect and the mechanical engineer include the following:_​_3- Engineer’s Quality Control:- 
4-Design of the Control System:-​_5- Field Experience:-​6- New Design Technologies:-​7-DESIGN DOCUMENTS:-​8-Drawings:-
9-Specifications​
10-CODES AND STANDARDS

ولاكن اعزروني الموضوع باللغة الانجليزية ​​​​


----------



## وليد البنا (11 مارس 2008)

يا عم ولا يهمك انجليزى انجليزى كمل وتوكل على الله 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 مارس 2008)

*Engineering Responsibilities*

Engineering Responsibilities​ 
The normal procedure in a design-bid project includes the following steps and requirements:​ 
1. Initiation of a construction project by owner or developer
2. Selection of design team
3. Setting of the design criteria and indoor environmental parameters
4. Selection of conceptual alternatives for systems and subsystems; preparation of schematic layouts
of HVAC&R
5. Preparation of contract documents, working drawings, specifications, materials and construction
methods, commissioning guidelines
6. Competitive bidding by contractors​ 
7. Evaluation of bids; negotiations and modification of contract documents​ 
8. Advice on awarding of contract
9. Review of shop drawings and commissioning schedule, operating and maintenance manuals
10. Monitoring, supervision, and inspection of construction​
11. Supervision of commissioning: testing and balancing; functional performance tests​

12. Modification of drawings to the as-built condition and the finalization of the operation and​

maintenance manual​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 مارس 2008)

13. Acceptance

Construction work starts at contract award following the bidding and negotiating and ends at the acceptance of the project after commissioning.
It is necessary for the designer to select among the available alternatives for optimum comfort, economics, energy conservation, noise, safety, flexibility, reliability, convenience, and maintainability.

Experience, education, and judgment all enter into the selection process. If both a complicated system and a simple system yield the same performance, the simple system is preferred for its reliability, operator convenience, and lower cost.

Coordination between Air Conditioning and Other Trades, Teamwork
Air conditioning, plumbing, and fire protection systems are mechanical systems in a building. 

Both mechanical and electrical systems provide building services for the occupants and goods inside the building. 

Coordination between the mechanical engineer for HVAC&R and the architect, as well as between mechanical and structural or electrical engineers, or teamwork, becomes important.​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 مارس 2008)

وليد البنا قال:


> يا عم ولا يهمك انجليزى انجليزى كمل وتوكل على الله
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
اهلا بك أخي الفاضل المهندس وليد
اشكرك وانتظر الجديد ان شاء الله
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
تم وضع المحاضرة في المرفقات والي تحتوي علي جميع ما ذكر في البداية
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق​


----------



## islam8hani (14 مارس 2008)

الأخ الفاضل/ مهندس / محمد عبد الفتاح 
الحمد لله الذي أنعم علينا برجال قلما وجدوا ، أكثر الله من أمثالك وأزادك من علمه
أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع متكامل مع موضوعي ، وأشجعك علي إعطاء المزيد .
وسوف أتابعك بكل شغف.


----------



## yousif mizher (17 مارس 2008)

يأخي لا نستطيع تحميل الملف


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (17 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع لكن يا ريت كل الاشياء هذه تكون علي ملف pdf و شكرا علي اطلاعنا علي الجديد


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (24 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً
الملف لا يتم تحميله!!!


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (24 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع أخي الفاضل وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## مهندس بخبرة (25 مارس 2008)

نتمنى المزيد ونسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوبكر 80 (16 أبريل 2008)

Dear All,

Please I need your urgent support: I m doing the master degree study and my graduation project in the air Conditioning field (Visibility Study of refrigeration compressor (Selection &comparison) to be used in Dusty and hot conditions.

I need your support in all ways presentations, information, references or any kind of advice.


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## basak (26 أبريل 2008)

thanks & good luck


----------



## أحمد حباب (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا اخى على هذا المجهود الجميل
الله يعطيك ليرضيك
سبحانك اللهم اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك​


----------



## ملارين (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم واشكرا علي جهودك 
واتمنى من الله ان يعلمك علم تنفعنا به 
وننتظر جميعنا منك المزيد 
جزاك الله خير
وشكرا.

ملارين.


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (28 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bashier (28 أبريل 2008)

thanks
منور يا صديقنا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (28 مايو 2008)

أخى الفاضل 0000000
أنا فنى عادى والإنجليزى صعب علي وعلى ناس تانيه كتتتتتتتتتتتير
مالها اللغه العربيه ماهى زى العسل0000000سبحان الله!


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف لا يحمل


----------



## انتصار حامد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراٌ جزيلاٌ وفقك الله


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً و نفعنا بكم و بعلمكم

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشرفنا الفاضل


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2009)

استــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمر


----------



## eng.tamermosa (17 أبريل 2009)

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم اجمل شكر


----------



## الطموني (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الك كثير اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/مصطفي النجار (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alaa_84 (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم.


----------



## h3mw (18 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل أن تعرف مسئولياتك ومهامك كي يتم التنفيذ علي أكمل وجه . مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## light man (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع و المفيد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و الله يخليلنا مشاركاتك اللي عم تغنيه لهالمنتدى و ترفعو من احسن لاحسن


----------



## mech.mohamed (29 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس محمد جعلة الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_wassem aswad (7 أغسطس 2009)

:59:كلو بالانجليزي مافي شي بالعربي ممكن اخي الفاضل تترجم لو سمحت 
جزاك الله خيرآآآآ


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

سانكس يا عزيزي على الكلام الجميل الكلام المش معقول ما اقدرش اقول حاجا عنو بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng yeh (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نرجو من الساده المهندسين ذى الخبره بالتصميم فى التكيف والتبريدأن يتكلموا عنه باستفاضه ولكن جزء جزء حتى يستفيد من يطلع عليه


----------



## bryar (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المهم والمفيد لمهندسي التبريد والتكييف ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## aati badri (15 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ياستاذنا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكورون 
مجهودات رائعة و اضافات ممتازة
و انا بعد تعليق الزميل المهندس محمد و اضافته هذا الملف القيم 
انتظر المزيد
و طالب العلم لا يشبع ولا يشعر بتخمة ولا يشعر بغصة (لا يزور ) 
اجتهدوا ولكل مجتهد نصيب من الخير و دعاء زملائه
أضاء الله لكم الطريق الي مرضاته و حبه و الي حب من يحبه من الراسخون في العلم ويجعلنا ممن يعملون مايجعلنا نشرف بريح الجنة وان تكون الجنة دارنا 
وفقكم الله


----------



## اسلام عمار (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (10 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## hamadalx (10 مايو 2010)

كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه........
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## helal73 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## goor20 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## حسينالجلاد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام والرحمة لكل من قال لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ,,,
" كان الله فى عون العبد ماكان العبد فى عون أخية "
دمتم ودام تعاونكم .


----------



## م/شريف حامد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه شكراااااااا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## goor20 (2 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## حازم نجم (2 يناير 2011)

downloaded...thanks


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يناير 2011)

بعد اذنك يابشمهندس محمد لى سؤال لحضرتك
أزاى اشارك فى الموضوع اللى بطروحه الزملاء(فى صفحة الموضوع نفسه)


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يناير 2011)

فى مقولة تقول 
أعرف حاجة عن كل حاجة تعرف كل حاجة عن حاجة


----------



## nofal (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamedtop (10 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر ليك مشرفنا الغالى


----------



## eng.gharram (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## eng.gharram (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود تشكر عليه يا هندسة بالتوفيق دائمأً


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمدكبيش (12 نوفمبر 2012)

خطوات عمل مشروع تكييف مركزى لدور واحد به 6حجر الحجره مساحتها 4*3


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (26 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------

